# Reingefallen auf vorlagen-downloads.de (Online Content Limited)



## zobel92 (16 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mich vor einiger Zeit auf der Internerseite [noparse]www.vorlagen-downloads.de[/noparse] angemeldet. Nach der Anmeldung habe ich festgestellt das die Anmeldung einmalig 59,95€ kostet (der Betrag stand ganz unten auf der Internetseite und ist nur durch scrollen zu erreichen). Natürlich wollte ich sofort Widerspruch erstatten, doch es war bereits zu spät.
Inzwischen habe eine Rechnung von Online Content Limited (D-61440 OBERURSEL/TS.) über 59,95€ und eine Mahnung bekommen.

Was soll ich jetzt tun?

Danke schon mal im voraus für eure Hilfe.

Gruß
zobel92


----------



## bernhard (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf vorlagen-downloads.de (Online Content Limited)*



zobel92 schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt tun?


Lesen.


----------



## Opferlamm (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf vorlagen-downloads.de (Online Content Limited)*

Hallo
So eine Seite kann hoffentlich sehr hilfreich sein :-p
Auch mein  15 jähriger Sohn hat sich auf dieser Dubiosen Seite ohne unseren Wissen angemeldet weil er sich Hilfe für die Bewerbung erhofft hat ! 1 mal hat er sie angeklickt und danach nie wieder ! Plötzlich flatterten ihn Rechnungen per e-mail zu und was tut ein 15 jähriger natürlich  ! Erschrocken schreibt er  eine Mail zurück das er die Seite nur 1 mal angeklickt hat und wofür er zahlen soll ? Aber er bekam keine antwort ! Nur 2 Wochen später eine weitere Zahlungsaufforderung ! er hat natürlich schon einige male dort angerufen , aber es war immer nur eine :-D freundliche männliche Tonbandstimme dran  !Heute bekam er die LETZTE MAHNUNG  und die Panik !:unzufrieden:
Jetzt muss ich mich darum kümmern und hoffe ,dass sich wenn ich mich an diese Anweisungen halte nicht Zahlen muss!:wall:


----------



## Opferlamm (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf vorlagen-downloads.de (Online Content Limited)*



zobel92 schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


Hallo Wie ist es Ihnen inzwischen ergangen ?


----------



## katzenjens (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf vorlagen-downloads.de (Online Content Limited)*

Hallo Opferlamm,

falls Du danach suchst, ob irgendeiner der Nutzlosanbieter mal weitergegangen ist als Briefe und Mails zu schreiben, kann ich Dir sagen: JA, ein einziges Mal hat ein Anbieter es versucht, die Sache gerichtlich klären zu lassen und ist dabei auf die Fr... äh Nase gefallen. Somit wirst Du lange warten dürfen, was was weiter passiert ausser Mahnungen.

Einfach HIER lesen. Oder alternativ diesem freakigen Typen zuhören :scherzkeks:.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## zobel92 (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf vorlagen-downloads.de (Online Content Limited)*

Hallo,

am 26.02.2008 habe ich meine LETZTE MAHNUNG bekommen. Jetzt wird mir mit einem "spezialisierten Inkasso-/Rechtanwaltbüro" und einem "negativen Schufa-Eintrag" gedroht, falls ich bis zum 04.03.2008 nicht zahle.

Ich habe jetzt mal vor gar nichts zu machen und einfach mal abzuwarten.
Ist das die richtige Methode?

Gruß
zobel92


----------



## sascha (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf vorlagen-downloads.de (Online Content Limited)*



zobel92 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Ich habe jetzt mal vor gar nichts zu machen und einfach mal abzuwarten.
> ...



Speziell für dich die Wiederholung:



> Einfach HIER lesen. Oder alternativ diesem freakigen Typen zuhören :scherzkeks:.


----------



## katzenjens (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf vorlagen-downloads.de (Online Content Limited)*

Reicht Dir diese Antwort?
http://www.kalletaler-dreieck.de/

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Pfadfinder (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf vorlagen-downloads.de (Online Content Limited)*



zobel92 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am 26.02.2008 habe ich meine LETZTE MAHNUNG bekommen. Jetzt wird mir mit einem "spezialisierten Inkasso-/Rechtanwaltbüro" und einem "negativen Schufa-Eintrag" gedroht, falls ich bis zum 04.03.2008 nicht zahle.



Soso, die drohen mit negativem Schufa-Eintrag, dann lies nach den anderen Link-Infos auch mal das: http://www.rae-michael.de/news/inde...ohne-rechtskraeftigen-titel-ist-rechtswidrig/


----------



## zobel92 (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf vorlagen-downloads.de (Online Content Limited)*

Hallo nochmal,

ich habe nochmal eine Frage. Bis jetzt habe ich der Rechnung noch nicht wiedersprochen. Sollte ich das noch machen?

Danke.

Gruß
zobel92


----------



## sascha (1 März 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf vorlagen-downloads.de (Online Content Limited)*

Seufz. Und jetzt die Special-Show für zobel92:



katzenjens schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Einfach HIER lesen. Oder alternativ diesem freakigen Typen zuhören :scherzkeks:.
> 
> ...


----------



## zobel92 (16 März 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf vorlagen-downloads.de (Online Content Limited)*

Hallo,

also bis jetzt hab ich nichts mehr von der Firma gehört. Auch gut.
Bis jetzt mal danke für eure Antworten.

Gruß
zobel92


----------



## Opferlamm (7 April 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf vorlagen-downloads.de (Online Content Limited)*



Opferlamm schrieb:


> Hallo Wie ist es Ihnen inzwischen ergangen ?


Hallo Zobel 92 !
Es geht super !Nach dem Mahnungen und dem Brief vom Rechtsanwalt habe ich eine Mail an die Firma geschickt die kurz und bündig war und der Anwältin ein Fax ! Als nächstes wenn ich wieder einen Brief bekomme , werde ich eine Anzeige machen ! Mein Anwalt freut sich jetzt schon darauf! (Ich habe ja schließlich eine Rechtschutzversicherung)


----------



## blowfish (7 April 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf vorlagen-downloads.de (Online Content Limited)*



Opferlamm schrieb:


> Mein Anwalt freut sich jetzt schon darauf!



Ist ja klar, da hat er ja wieder jemand, an dem er verdienen kann. Ob da die Rechtsschutz einspringt???


----------



## Plattenputzer (7 April 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf vorlagen-downloads.de (Online Content Limited)*

Um ne Anzeige zu "machen", brauch ich persönlich keinen Anwalt.

(nur mal so nebenbei bemerkt)


----------



## Liesa (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf vorlagen-downloads.de (Online Content Limited)*

Hab grade bei der Polizei angerufen. Die haben gesagt das schon ein verfahren läuft und wir sie anzeigen sollen! Also zeigt sie an!!!


----------



## gerrai (22 November 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf vorlagen-downloads.de (Online Content Limited)*

Hallo,
auch ich bin am 17.10.08 auf diese Dubiose Firma online Content LTD. reingefallen. Habe einen Tag später gleich per Email und Fax dem Fernabsatzvertrag Widerufen. Danach kam auch bei mir gleich die Mitteilung per Mail, das der Vertrag nicht mehr zu Widerrufen möglich wäre wegen bla, bla bla!

Habe denen noch einmal ein Fax geschickt und zwei kopierte Seiten aus dem Internet, über die bereits bekannten mießen Machenschaften von denen unter die Nase gehalten. Somit habe ich denen klar gemacht, das man zwischenzeitlich über ihre Methoden Bescheid weiß, wie ja auch bereits schon die Fernsehsender von SAT 1, WISO und PRO 7 berichtet haben. Jedenfalls warte ich jetzt ab, sollte irendwann eine anwaltliche Mahnung kommen, werde ich Strafantrag wegen Betrugs bei der zuständigen Staatsanwalschaft stelle. Das habe ich denen auch so mitgeteilt!

Wenn einer wissen will, wie es weiter verläuft, so mailt mic einfach an!

Gruß gerrai:-p


----------



## gerrai (22 November 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf vorlagen-downloads.de (Online Content Limited)*

Widerrufe auf jedenfall die erhaltee Rechnung per Mail oder Fax, dann bist Du auf der sicheren Seite!

Gruß
gerrai:-p


----------



## gerrai (22 November 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf vorlagen-downloads.de (Online Content Limited)*



Liesa schrieb:


> Hab grade bei der Polizei angerufen. Die haben gesagt das schon ein verfahren läuft und wir sie anzeigen sollen! Also zeigt sie an!!!


 
Prima, welches Polizeirevier ist zuständig?
Die in Oberursel? gruß gerrai!


----------



## wahlhesse (22 November 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf vorlagen-downloads.de (Online Content Limited)*

Ich will Dir ja nicht den Mut nehmen, aber es sind bei der Staatsanwaltschaft bereits tausende von Anzeigen anhängig. 

Bei dieser und anderen Maschen diverser Betreiber kann man eher sagen, dass selbst ignorieren schon zuviel ist.

Da sollte man seine knappe Freizeit lieber für sinnvollere Dinge nutzen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## jupp11 (22 November 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf vorlagen-downloads.de (Online Content Limited)*



gerrai schrieb:


> Widerrufe auf jedenfall die erhaltee Rechnung per Mail oder Fax, dann bist Du auf der sicheren Seite!


Quark, jede Reaktion ist zuviel


----------



## gerrai (23 November 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf vorlagen-downloads.de (Online Content Limited)*

Hallo, ich bin es noch einmal gerra

Gestern habe ich Post von der Staatsanwaltschafr München I, Linprunstr.25, 80335 München erhalten. Die teilten mir mit, das unter dem Geschäftszeichen: 323 Js 39616 / 08 bereits gegen diese [ edit ] wegen Betruges ermittelt wird. Wenn Ihr noch eine Anzeige einreichen wollt, so macht es unter obigen Geschäftszeichen. 

Ebenfalls wurde mir mitgeteilt, das zwischenzeitlich die Staatsanwalschaft Frankfurt a M. gegen die Online Content LTD., wegen Betruges ermittelt. Ihr solltet eure Anzeigen dorthin schicken. Ich bin der Meinung um so mehr Anzeigen, desto besser für die Ermittlungsbehörden. Vielleicht kann man denen jetzt endlich einmal das Handwerk legen. Auch hören dann mit Sicherheit diese ständigen Manungen auf!
Gruß
gerrai:wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (23 November 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf vorlagen-downloads.de (Online Content Limited)*



gerrai schrieb:


> Auch hören dann mit Sicherheit diese ständigen Manungen auf!



Diese "Sicherheit" gibt es leider nicht.
Ich erinnere mich da an den Fall eines Abzock-Kaspers aus Fulda, wo:


 dessen Privat- und Geschäftsräume durchsucht und PCs beschlagnahmt wurden
 sogar der Webserver beim zuständigen und auffällig duldsamen Düsseldorfer Webhoster zwangsabgeschaltet und zur Beweissicherung einkassiert wurde
 m.W. zur Zeit immer noch Ermittlungen wegen gewerbsmäßigem Betrugs laufen

*Trotzdem* hat das diesen Kasper nicht daran gehindert, noch ca. zwei Monate nach Abschaltung der Webseite noch mal eine neue Mahnwelle loszutreten.
Ich weiß nicht wirklich, wo man sich sonstwo auf der Welt derartiges leisten kann, außer in Deutschland. Vielleicht noch in Russland. Aber da auch nur, wenn man gut zahlt und für bewaffneten Selbstschutz sorgt.
Überall sonst würde man geteert und gefedert.


----------

